# What did you buy from the castle hill expo and what did u think?



## jacks-pythons (Feb 12, 2012)

to start off i bought 2 turtles and two coastals. very happy with my purchases and they all seem to be settling in well. 

as for the expo i enjoyed it. just wish i took more money lol.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was going, i took money and was only going to buy a hypo female levis...The only one there sold just before i got in :/

Ended up getting 1 male and 3 female southern spotted geckos. And 2 of the babies from the white parents that Camo had.


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 12, 2012)

I missed out as I am in Victoria but still it looked fun.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

jacks-pythons said:


> to start off i bought 2 turtles and two coastals. very happy with my purchases and they all seem to be settling in well.
> 
> as for the expo i enjoyed it. just wish i took more money lol.



Where were the coastals?


I got a woma from Dolittles.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Feb 12, 2012)

wish i could post my pics but i dont have a camera cord :-(


----------



## josh87 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got this high yellow female


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

lovely. who from?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 12, 2012)

2 cans of Coke Zero and a fantastic sausage/onion roll..... with sauce. Sorry, didnt take photos...


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 12, 2012)

The 2 Platinum macs from Peter Birch,and a yearling female Pygmy python for a great price that i couldnt walk away from.


----------



## timmy82 (Feb 12, 2012)

i brought nothing due to the fact that i just brought 5 mertens monitor hatchies during the week thou i did get a chance take to talk deb and arthur from turtle r us and they are tracking me down a pig nose turtle so i cant wait for that so now the waiting game begins hehehe


----------



## Erebos (Feb 12, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> The 2 Platinum macs from Peter Birch,and a yearling female Pygmy python for a great price that i couldnt walk away from.



How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking and of who


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dintony (Feb 12, 2012)

Show offs!!

:cry:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

Dont be a Hater


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

got some background boards. got my 2 new snakes (mds) yesterday, so i need to pace myself. plus i know what animals i want and who i will be getting them from when i am ready! so no more impulse buying from an expo.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

dId you get them from Camo's? all his back grounds and accessories were 50% off! wheres the pics of your new MD's??? I didnt see any out there today..


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 12, 2012)

br3nton said:


> How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking and of who
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


The pygmy python cost $400,from Michael banicek


----------



## clipo38 (Feb 12, 2012)

it was the best 
got a high yellow male really enjoyed the show cant believe that guy was holding a rbb with his bare hands :shock:


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> dId you get them from Camo's? all his back grounds and accessories were 50% off! wheres the pics of your new MD's??? I didnt see any out there today..


not sure which one i got them from, sorry. no mds there, which is a shame. i got them from a breeder friend.



clipo38 said:


> it was the best
> got a high yellow male really enjoyed the show cant believe that guy was holding a rbb with his bare hands :shock:


neville burns? his shows are great!


----------



## Dan40D (Feb 12, 2012)

Not from the expo, but i picked up a patternless childrens from Dickyknee while i was down there, almost bought the pair of Aspers of Camo for $300, thought divorce might cost me more though.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 12, 2012)

As in my thread I started I got this Wheatbelt from Snake Ranch!


----------



## Mitch.D (Feb 12, 2012)

i only wish i lived near there


----------



## leamos (Feb 12, 2012)

Were there an good B&Y jungles there?


----------



## clipo38 (Feb 12, 2012)

leamos said:


> Were there an good B&Y jungles there?



l saw many


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2012)

8 quails was all I bought.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome stuff. That wheatbelt is beautiful. I also have a wheatbelt and they are so amazing.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 12, 2012)

I got two coffees,two cans of coke and a bucket of chips.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I got two coffees,two cans of coke and a bucket of chips.



And sold a fair few snakes and geckos  Nice catching up with you.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 12, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I got two coffees,two cans of coke and a bucket of chips.



That probably cost you more than most of the reptiles there


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

were those coffees from the legit setup or from the other (illegal/naughty) one???


----------



## Ships (Feb 12, 2012)

I was looking for platinum macs but the two that were there were sold by 10am when I walked in, ala Lachesis, nice pickups. Ended up grabbing a Het male olive from snake ranch, now to source a female......


----------



## tommy123 (Feb 12, 2012)

is ther vens for sail at Melbourne expo

for sale whoops


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yer Neville does a great show. I only saw the last half but he is always good to see.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 12, 2012)

clipo38 said:


> it was the best
> got a high yellow male really enjoyed the show cant believe that guy was holding a rbb with his bare hands :shock:



I've said it before but when I was a callow youth everyone believed rbbs were not poisonous. We used to catch and handle them all the time. They relaxed pretty quickly if you weren't squeezing the crap out of them. Never got bitten, just lucky I guess.


----------



## JordanG (Feb 12, 2012)

i got a bluetounge!!!! i am sure it is nothing compared to the stuff u brought though lol, but i am more than happy with him


----------



## krefft (Feb 12, 2012)

4 Land Mullets


----------



## 53ERX (Feb 12, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> I was going, i took money and was only going to buy a hypo female levis...The only one there sold just before i got in :/


That sucked, I was there at the table with you lol.



Lachesis said:


> The 2 Platinum macs from Peter Birch,and a yearling female Pygmy python for a great price that i couldnt walk away from.


Where they the two on the top right of the display? Absolute stunners. Good purchase.


----------



## LaraM (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a Prickly Gecko and a Varied Dtella - so cute! Never had geckos before but couldn't resist. I loved the expo and so did my family.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked up a male (3 year old hypo) and female (2 year old normal) thick-tail gecko pair. Both have apparently bred this last season.

Female





She's just finishing a shed.

Male




He got very cranky for this photo and became extremely dark.

This is a very poor picture, but it shows the males true colour


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 12, 2012)

i got 2 olives from shane 2 het albino darwin carpets and a hypo bredli


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 12, 2012)

53ERX said:


> That sucked, I was there at the table with you lol.
> 
> 
> Where they the two on the top right of the display? Absolute stunners. Good purchase.


Yes they were,yeah im happy with them and the Perthensis i picked up as well.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought a trio of 2 year old Asper's ( 2F, 1M ) from Pia i believe and they are awesome : ), i was the dorky kid walking around with gym singlet and hat with crappy fringe


----------



## ChondroAddict (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a great day. I picked up two nice bredli. Thanks Shane their beauties.


----------



## Morgwynn (Feb 12, 2012)

I had fun but spent far too much money... came home with a northern blue tongue, a pair of NT fat-tail marms, and this little cutie.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Feb 12, 2012)

some very nice pics guys, love the geckos RSPcrazy, there amazing.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

lovely stuff keep it coming we want more photos lol


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2012)

I brought the $100 female jungle from Camo, picked up a male for $50 about 2 months ago for the same reason, snappy, couldn't be handled, and he's settled down beautifully. So now have a gorgeous pair of jungles that cost me all of $150, pretty happy with myself.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 12, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I got two coffees,two cans of coke and a bucket of chips.




I could have probably afforded a snake but I couldn't stretch to that.


----------



## Leardy (Feb 12, 2012)

brought a water python off brad got a placid girl ill try post pics later


----------



## dean30bb (Feb 13, 2012)

raddy318 said:


> i got 2 olives from shane 2 het albino darwin carpets and a hypo bredli



lol i got 2 het albino darwins and a hypo brdli aswell


----------



## Tildy (Feb 13, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> The pygmy python cost $400,from Michael banicek



I bought my lil pygmy girl off him too (but not at the expo) and she is the best little snake I could ask for. Eats like a trouper and the best personality. She is a year and a couple months old now and I love her to bits. I'm sure you will love yours just as much. 
Sadly I could not make it to the expo. Looks like it was awesome!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Feb 13, 2012)

Ships said:


> I was looking for platinum macs but the two that were there were sold by 10am when I walked in, ala Lachesis, nice pickups. Ended up grabbing a Het male olive from snake ranch, now to source a female......


 Snakefarmer, i was talking to him about getting a female for my male (from snake ranch aswell) the females are $1600!! Anyway i got a nice little yellow stimmy female, one of those tiny little soil dragons from cammo, a S.Plumips spider from the green scorpion, a probe set and a new set of tweezers. I absolutley adored seeing more reptiles and wish i had taken more money with me  Sucked that i didnt know who anyone was thou  who ever mentioned we should have all worn our aps names was right lol


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2012)

Idle curiousity
But can an interstate buyer buy and pick up from an Expo on the same day or do they have to wait for movement advices??


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

longqi said:


> Idle curiousity
> But can an interstate buyer buy and pick up from an Expo on the same day or do they have to wait for movement advices??



i guess that would depend on if the seller is willing to adhere to the rules or be abit relaxed about it?


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> The 2 Platinum macs from Peter Birch,and a yearling female Pygmy python for a great price that i couldnt walk away from.



So that was you. I wanted them you jerk 



leamos said:


> Were there an good B&Y jungles there?



I actually didn't see any nice ones. Nothing as bright as the one in your avatar


----------



## Kyro (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a heap of mice & rats, some little green tree python earings & I also spent a small fortune on coffee
I was the girl at the lucky door prize table so I probably met quite a few of you


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyro said:


> I bought a heap of mice & rats, some little green tree python earings & I also spent a small fortune on coffee
> I was the girl at the lucky door prize table so I probably met quite a few of you




who ended up winning that one Kyro?

And i must just say that Kyro (kylie) is one of the loveliest people i have met!! As soon as I got to the lucky door prize table she said to me "I recognise you" and we started chatting! (unlike others who shall remain nameless that were to shy to say hello    lol )


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha I'm sooorry. I'll make it up at the Hawkesbury one 



hrafna said:


> i guess that would depend on if the seller is willing to adhere to the rules or be abit relaxed about it?



I would think it would be more dependent on how you plan on getting the animal home. AAE won't freight without the correct permits will they? If you're driving it, though, it would be a different story


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 13, 2012)

saximus said:


> I would think it would be more dependent on how you plan on getting the animal home. AAE won't freight without the correct permits will they? If you're driving it, though, it would be a different story



You don't need to supply AAE with any permits when exporting, Sax. Book it, box it, complete + sign the con-note, pay them and you're done.


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 13, 2012)

:x Platinum Macs were sold by the time I got there! I ended up picking up a baby turtle for my daughter, some rats for my diamond, and just some accessories. How good were Stein's enclosures!!!  I was so tempted! Maybe next time! Will go a bit earlier for the next expo, after a B&G Jungle.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2012)

I only saw a couple of APS people that I knew or recognised. I was the guy people where abusing because all the car parks where full and they had to park at the show ground


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

i liked, what i call the ahs table, with colin and spongebob, not that i was buying any animals on the day but they had a few things that were not being sold at any other table, such as the scaly foot(s) or should that be scaly feet? can't remember the names of the other animals they had, but they had some unique stuff there. was good to see esp since every tom, dick and harry has stimmies and jungles. variety is the spice to life.


----------



## wokka (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Snakefarmer, i was talking to him about getting a female for my male (from snake ranch aswell) the females are $1600!! Anyway i got a nice little yellow stimmy female, one of those tiny little soil dragons from cammo, a S.Plumips spider from the green scorpion, a probe set and a new set of tweezers. I absolutley adored seeing more reptiles and wish i had taken more money with me  Sucked that i didnt know who anyone was thou  who ever mentioned we should have all worn our aps names was right lol



Just make sure you compare nice juicy apples with nice juicy apples and not rotten ones....We sell olives with 10 or so feeds in them and garanteed genetics. A good feeder is worth more in high end geneticss as it is likely to breed earlier. Some of our Albinos have bred as 3year olds.
As a warning;To stengthen our bloodlines, we bred some bought in supposed 100% hets to an Albino male this year, and out of 3 cluches there were no whites, so it seems like we really bought some very very expensive ($7500) normals. Thats where the $1600 100% Het females will come from.


----------



## FAY (Feb 13, 2012)

When it comes to the 100% het especially, you only buy from who you trust.I am very particular from whom I trust.



wokka said:


> Just make sure you compare nice juicy apples with nice juicy apples and not rotten ones....We sell olives with 10 or so feeds in them and garanteed genetics. A good feeder is worth more in high end geneticss as it is likely to breed earlier. Some of our Albinos have bred as 3year olds.
> As a warning;To stengthen our bloodlines, we bred some bought in supposed 100% hets to an Albino male this year, and out of 3 cluches there were no whites, so it seems like we really bought some very very expensive ($7500) normals. Thats where the $1600 100% Het females will come from.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> I only saw a couple of APS people that I knew or recognised. I was the guy people where abusing because all the car parks where full and they had to park at the show ground



I had to wait 40 minutes, in the hot sun, for that shuttle bus to pick me up and drive me 2 minutes around the corner.
Then when I wanted to head back, the bus had stopped taking people, so I (with a back problem) had to walk back to my car.

Luckily I got to my car, just as it started poring down with rain.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 13, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> who ended up winning that one Kyro?
> 
> And i must just say that Kyro (kylie) is one of the loveliest people i have met!! As soon as I got to the lucky door prize table she said to me "I recognise you" and we started chatting! (unlike others who shall remain nameless that were to shy to say hello    lol )



Oh thanks Sarah, It was lovely to meet you & little Matilda too. I hope she's enjoying her new little friend that I wasn't allowed to look at:lol: kids are so funny
So many people are too shy to introduce themselves, not sure why that is but I've put it down to the fact that alot of reptile keepers are odd:lol:
The winner was Greg someone:lol: sorry can't remember the name but he was very excited


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyro said:


> So many people are too shy to introduce themselves, not sure why that is but I've put it down to the fact that alot of reptile keepers are odd:lol:
> The winner was Greg someone:lol: sorry can't remember the name but he was very excited


People in glass houses Kylie... 

The winner wasn't me and that's all that matters


----------



## Kyro (Feb 13, 2012)

saximus said:


> People in glass houses Kylie...
> 
> The winner wasn't me and that's all that matters



Daniel I can do odd & friendly:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyro said:


> I hope she's enjoying her new little friend that I wasn't allowed to look at:lol: kids are so funny
> So many people are too shy to introduce themselves, not sure why that is but I've put it down to the fact that alot of reptile keepers are odd:lol:
> The winner was Greg someone:lol: sorry can't remember the name but he was very excited



hahhaha, she was still saying all the way home "i not show kylie my snake. Its MY snake!!! The poor little thing is having a hard time leaving "Worm" alone. I have had to look him in the bedroom! she just cant grasp the concept, of he's scared and wants to hide for a bit!!

Im sure he was ecstatic! I went dwn the shops at 4:15 and had a panic attack cos i hadnt brought my phone with me! Hubby was looking at me like i was a fool! Until i explained what was at stake!


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

someone didn't give them the correct details as the door prize was meant to be mine! i put dibs on it quite some time ago! atleast they got my first name right!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 13, 2012)

we got five geckos: a female levi levi , a pair of marms, a thicktail and a male levi levi (dont have a pic of him sorry) 






must say, those sasauge and onion rolls were pretty good!


----------



## lisa5 (Feb 13, 2012)

We picked up a couple of thick tail geckos (my daughter has wanted some for ages), but not sure what sex yet, as they are hatchies and a spider hatchie  Some great stuff there


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2012)

53ERX said:


> That sucked, I was there at the table with you lol.



Heyy, Who were you and which table was this at?


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

here are a few pics i took on the day. View attachment 238297
View attachment 238298
View attachment 238299


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pics didnt work


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 13, 2012)

grr trying to put up pictures of the three aspers i bought but dunno how : \


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

hope that worked. was trial running my new macro lens and all i can say is, you can clearly tell who cleans their display stuff properly!


----------



## Webless (Feb 13, 2012)

Bredli 





Shot at 2012-02-12


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 13, 2012)

Het for hypo?


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought it was a really good showing, and a great show  I would love to know how many people came through the doors officially!

Alot of childreni and stimmies, a few darwins, plenty of beardies. I agree with Greg that the greatest variety was on a few tables.... The one 'Spongebob' was manning had Kimberly Blue Tongues, ackies, scaly-foots, oedura, etc etc. 

There was also one seller with Nephrurus sphyrurus! Only $800 each for yearlings. They looked amazing, even in little plastic carry jars


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Het for hypo?


+1


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> +1



Already a discussion about this in a separate thread he made specifically for this snake 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/chr-expo-het-hypo-bredli-180374/


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought it was quite a success...

Just one question though, there were 2 small skinks for sale, quite small and prickly, I forgot what breeders table they were on.:?
What are they called...
Thanks in advance


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

lizardloco said:


> I thought it was quite a success...
> 
> Just one question though, there were 2 small skinks for sale, quite small and prickly, I forgot what breeders table they were on.:?
> What are they called...
> Thanks in advance



pretty sure colin was selling them.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

cunninghams? (bit hard to tell from here


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

i think they were prickly forest skinks (gnypetoscincus queenslandiae)


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys...
I've got ALOT more of an idea to what they were...

I should of mentioned that they weren't cunninghams, as they had a different name which I can't put my finger on, but the description clearly stated cunninghams, sorry but thanks heaps


----------



## boogeralby (Feb 13, 2012)

Lizardloco, 
Hrafna is correct. I was selling the Prickly forest skinks on the table with Spongebob. I was surprised there wasn't much interest. A few skink enthusiasts realized their value but had already bought other skinks. I had about 7 there.
Not meaning to toot my own horn, but people missed out on the Kimberlies I was selling. I'm actually happy that most of them came home with me as I have now doubled the amount I'm holding back... Haha!


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 13, 2012)

boogeralby said:


> Lizardloco,
> Hrafna is correct. I was selling the Prickly forest skinks on the table with Spongebob. I was surprised there wasn't much interest. A few skink enthusiasts realized their value but had already bought other skinks. I had about 7 there.
> Not meaning to toot my own horn, but people missed out on the Kimberlies I was selling. I'm actually happy that most of them came home with me as I have now doubled the amount I'm holding back... Haha!



Where they the really tiny ones in the tub? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## boogeralby (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep. 
That was them. They get bigger. They were only 3 weeks old but feeding from day one. Their little black eyes are mesmerizing...


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

14cms is the rough adult size right? did you do much buisness on the day as i heard (on the grapevine) spongebob and colin didn't do so good with sales?


----------



## boogeralby (Feb 13, 2012)

14cms is a nice sized Prickly. 

The sponge did ok but most of my little critters came home with me. I don't mind so much though. I hate making money from my hard work in breeding but at the same time I'm not going to sell good quality animals for cheap as some people see them as more dispensable. The Pricklies are Cat 2 so that limits interest. The Kimberlies are 1st class quality from strict line breeding so if people aren't willing to pay for quality, I get to keep them


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

Wonder if anyone bought the scaley foots in the end?


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 13, 2012)

i would have liked to of seen more morphs there, but ohwell everything pretty awsome


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2012)

killimike said:


> Wonder if anyone bought the scaley foots in the end?




I thought hard about that, but didnt end up doing it


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

i thought peter birch would have had more variety there! from seeing his talk at the ahs, i almost ran straight to his table. glad i got to see some platinums in person though.


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

$1000 each was steep but I still want one. I don't know where his "starburst" Stimis (I think that's the name) were either


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

maybe he isn't selling to the "public" or they aren't feeding properly yet? shame but can't be helped. the penrith expo should be good.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> I thought hard about that, but didnt end up doing it



Ben, you are not doing badly for your age!  You have taste too... Just remember Kelly's constant reminder! lol Sorry I didn't see you there.



hrafna said:


> i thought peter birch would have had more variety there! from seeing his talk at the ahs, i almost ran straight to his table. glad i got to see some platinums in person though.



I did the same thing! I raced over wanting to see really dark elchos, sunburst stimmies, T+ childreni etc etc...... But he was his usual, friendly self, so that and the plats made up for it 



saximus said:


> $1000 each was steep but I still want one. I don't know where his "starburst" Stimis (I think that's the name) were either



I actually asked him, very nicely of course , and he said that this time he didn't want to drag out all his breeders of his top lines on one trip and tempt fate, essentially.


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a link the the thread with the pics of them? I can't find them with a search so I'm wondering if my guess on the name is wrong

EDIT: NM I found it


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

saximus said:


> Does anyone have a link the the thread with the pics of them? I can't find them with a search so I'm wondering if my guess on the name is wrong
> 
> EDIT: NM I found it



But JIC for other people 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/castle-hill-couldnt-make-pic-180291/


----------



## Webless (Feb 13, 2012)

That fella with the Western Beardies had 2 in a tub that looked soo crook.. both had bent spines and looked pretty dehydrated.. and there was a woman selling Vitticeps with tails so thin from a cross section they would be a concave diamond shape.. with the hip bones sticking out and big swollen bellies.. I was worried.. She didn't seam to think there was any problems with them.. She wouldn't let me have a close look either without handing over money first.. DODGY!!!


----------



## spongebob (Feb 13, 2012)

boogeralby said:


> The Kimberlies are 1st class quality from strict line breeding so if people aren't willing to pay for quality, I get to keep them



I recon bluies are some of the most under rated herps around. I think people get so familiar with them as a back yard herp they underestimate now special they are. And Colins Kimberlies are some of my favourites - I got two more off him before the show opened! My male which we put on the table to show what one of his lines looks like as adults is a great big softy of a beast, great in nature and great in looks. I was lucky to get some from Colin a couple of years back. It took about 9 months to get him to adulthood.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't get home after a big day/night out until 11am that day so I had to sleep. I didn't get there til late, got inside just as the hail storm had started and people were starting to pack up. Then I was told that there was no ATM there so no purchases. I was pretty bummed. Although I did get in touch with Michael who I purchased my Pygmy from at the Penrith show last year and will be buying another Pygmy from him when they're ready in a couple of months.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 14, 2012)

i didn't see any roughies there, did i miss them or was no one selling them?


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 14, 2012)

Buying a reptile from an expo Is a disaster waiting to happen no telling what nasty parasites you bought home with your snake I hopw you people are all put them seperate from the rest of your snakes


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> i didn't see any roughies there, did i miss them or was no one selling them?


I didn't see any either. They usually sell pretty quick even on here don't they? So maybe nobody had any to bring.


pythrulz said:


> Buying a reptile from an expo Is a disaster waiting to happen no telling what nasty parasites you bought home with your snake I hopw you people are all put them seperate from the rest of your snakes



Quarantine is important no matter where you get an animal from. I think it's a little overstated to say this is a disaster waiting to happen, especially considering how many people buy animals from these shows without incident


----------



## hrafna (Feb 14, 2012)

i really don't see the difference between buying at an expo or straight from the breeder. yes you should quarantine, but you aren't at a higher risk because you bought from an expo.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 14, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> Buying a reptile from an expo Is a disaster waiting to happen no telling what nasty parasites you bought home with your snake I hopw you people are all put them seperate from the rest of your snakes



Can you actually back that statement up with any first hand experience?
Any reptile from anywhere should be quarantined regardless.


----------



## killimike (Feb 14, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> i didn't see any roughies there, did i miss them or was no one selling them?



I saw a few at the Snakeranch table, but I can't remember the price.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Feb 14, 2012)

does anyone know who won the door prize???


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I ended up buying 2 baby black soil beardies,only wanted a boyfriend for my 5yo female central so now I have to set up new tanks etc.


----------



## dean30bb (Feb 15, 2012)

killimike said:


> I saw a few at the Snakeranch table, but I can't remember the price.



they were 450 each


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2012)

dean30bb said:


> they were 450 each



Ah ok, cool, thanks Dean  Gives ppl that might wanna get one at one of the next expos a heads up on outlay.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 15, 2012)

killimike said:


> Ben, you are not doing badly for your age!  You have taste too... Just remember Kelly's constant reminder! lol Sorry I didn't see you there.



I remember  Im setting up a lawn mowing buinsess just for her  Just kidding but it will be for her in a way.


----------



## baz82 (Feb 16, 2012)

hay mate im Barry from Bazzas Reptiles i had the two north-west bearded dragons and the western bearded dragon there was nothing wrong with the 3 of them bearded dragons if you had of took a bit of time and spoke to me and had a look at them you would have seen for yourself there was nothing wrong with them they are all 100% healthy and the male did have a crinkled tail that was the way i bought it from a breader from this site troy martin is a very well known breader and been in the game a long time he had a look at them and didnt say there was anything wrong with them before you go and right stuff you should have a look and speak to the owner before you go and comment
thanks Barry


----------



## dadaman (Feb 17, 2012)

I put a deposit on a GTP. Pick it up next week


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kyro said:


> I bought a heap of mice & rats, some little green tree python earings & I also spent a small fortune on coffee
> I was the girl at the lucky door prize table so I probably met quite a few of you


well hello again then,so won the python?



Kimberlyann said:


> Snakefarmer, i was talking to him about getting a female for my male (from snake ranch aswell) the females are $1600!! Anyway i got a nice little yellow stimmy female, one of those tiny little soil dragons from cammo, a S.Plumips spider from the green scorpion, a probe set and a new set of tweezers. I absolutley adored seeing more reptiles and wish i had taken more money with me  Sucked that i didnt know who anyone was thou  who ever mentioned we should have all worn our aps names was right lol


I didn't know there were name tags for members,that would be great at expo's



longqi said:


> Idle curiousity
> But can an interstate buyer buy and pick up from an Expo on the same day or do they have to wait for movement advices??


technically you need an import licence from OHE



abnrmal91 said:


> I only saw a couple of APS people that I knew or recognised. I was the guy people where abusing because all the car parks where full and they had to park at the show ground



that was a bad job to volunteer for and the parking/transfer system was pretty bad (not your fault )so I can understand people getting pissed off .Also you missed out on the fun inside.
Its a pity that there is no APS badge for us to wear to spot each other.



baz82 said:


> hay mate im Barry from Bazzas Reptiles i had the two north-west bearded dragons and the western bearded dragon there was nothing wrong with the 3 of them bearded dragons if you had of took a bit of time and spoke to me and had a look at them you would have seen for yourself there was nothing wrong with them they are all 100% healthy and the male did have a crinkled tail that was the way i bought it from a breader from this site troy martin is a very well known breader and been in the game a long time he had a look at them and didnt say there was anything wrong with them before you go and right stuff you should have a look and speak to the owner before you go and comment
> thanks Barry


I bought 2 black soil beardies from bazza and have no problems 2 weeks after expo they are happy,healthy and have already shed.


----------

